# Cwi or c-swip??



## hussam yusuf (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بدايه السلام عليسكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كل رمضان وانتم بخير

عندى سؤال محيرنى ومحتاج ارائكم ما هى الشهاده الاكثر طلبا فى مصر ودول الخليج هل ال
CWI OR C-SWIP ??
وماهى الشركات التى تطلب
AWS- CERTIFIED WELDING INSPECTOR ?

برجاء سرعه الرد لانى بصدد التقدم لاختبار ال 
aws-cwi

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hussam yusuf (10 سبتمبر 2009)

فين الردود يا جماعه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## goodzeelaa (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الاتنين واحد يا هندسه في الخليج و ربنا يكرمك خد الكلام ثقه مني انا شغال هناك و عارف


----------



## hussam yusuf (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الرد يا هندسه
بس سمعت من ناس كتير ان c-swip
مطلوبه اكتر ؟؟
هو انت شغال فى ال inspection ?
وشكرا مره تانيه:34:


----------



## shawkyg (14 سبتمبر 2009)

فى الخليج cswipمطلوبة اكتر الا لو جالك شغل فى شركة امريكية بتبقى cwi افضل لانى اشتغلت فى الخليج وعارف وربنا يوفقك


----------



## hussam yusuf (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للرد يا بشمهندس شوقى


----------



## goodzeelaa (15 سبتمبر 2009)

زي يا المهندس شوقي بيقولك بالضبط
بس ال cswip مشهوره بين الناس اكتر من ال cwi
بس الخلاصه الاتنين واحد في الشغل و في الخليج
و انا شغال في مجال اللحامات و العزل و الدهان من تلات سنين 

و علي فكره في كورس في الدهانات اسموا BGAS - CSWIP
بردوا كورس حلو جدا و ليه اسم


----------



## hussam yusuf (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر على الرد يا بشمهندس جودزيلا 
بس عندى سؤال تانى 
انا مش شغال فى مجال اللحامات بس اخد كورسات
non-destructive test
ut
pt
rt
وان شاء الله بعد العيد هبدأ
mt
cwi 
السؤال بقى بعد الكورسات دى كلها من غير خبره فرصه الشغل ايه فى الخليج ؟:4:


----------



## goodzeelaa (19 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا يا هندسه هل aws وافقت علي انها تديك الكورس من غير خبره ؟!!!


----------



## طارق يحيي يوسف (22 أكتوبر 2009)

علي ما اعتقد يا هندسة ان لازم يكون عندك منيمم سنة خبرة علشان تاخد c w i


----------



## goodzeelaa (26 أكتوبر 2009)

في ال cswip اقل عدد سنين خبره 3 سنين اما في التانيه مش عارف والله


----------



## المهندس 2005 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الشهادات بتاعة الخبرة مفيش اسهل من ضربها ياجماعة


----------



## hussam yusuf (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بالظبط كده زى ماقال المهندس 2005
المشكله هى ان ال cwi ب6600 جنيه ومش عارف لو خدته هلاقى شغل بيها ولا لاء ؟وهل اصلا هاعرف اعدى الامتحانات بتاعتها من غير مايكون عندى خبره في التفتيش ؟

الف الف شكر لكل الناس اللى اهتمت وردت عليا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## A_S_2007 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

يا باشمهندس حسام
نصيحه منى خد شوية خبره الاول و بعدين خد c-swip احسن
لان لازم تشوف الاول بعينيك عشان المتحان مش بيكون سهل تنجح فيه من غير خبره
ده اولا 
ثانيا مافيش فرق بين cwi & c-swip الا ان cwi ِAmerican certificate لكن الc-swip British certificate و هى اللى واخده سمعه و شهره فى السوق اكتر
شكرا و ارجو ان اكون ساعدتك على قدر الاستطاعه
المهندس احمد حمدى (خبره فى اللحام و التفتيش)


----------



## A_S_2007 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه على الرساله
بص يا سيدي طبعا الكورسات دي تساعدك في انك تلاقي شغل من غير الc-swip و حاول تبدأ مع أي شركه صغيره
و خد خبره واحده واحده و ربنا هيفتحها عليك ان شاء الله انا بدأت كده علي فكره وبعدين خد ال c-swip و في بعض الشركات اللي ممكن تبدأ فيها زي :
DSD في السلام ببلبيس
السويدي 1 و السويدي 2 و السويدي energia بالعاشر من رمضان
Petrojet النزهه الجديده روح قدم فيها فرصه حلوه
يوجد بعض شركات البترول كما يوجد بعض شركات المقاولات التي سوف ابحث لك عن عناوينها في القريب ان شاء الله و ارسلها لك


----------



## hussam yusuf (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس احمد مش عارف ااقولك ايه ربنا يكرمك
بس ممكن اتقل عليك واطلب عناوين او فاكسات الشركات دى ؟


----------



## مهندس\محمد حسين (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر ادارة الملتقى على مجهوداتكم الجميله والله ان يمنحكم العلم الذى تنفعوا به انفسكم وغيركم من الذين يسعون فى طلب العلم
اخوكم \ محمد حسين


----------



## مهندس\محمد حسين (19 ديسمبر 2009)

واخص بالذكر الاخ الكريم المهندس محمد طه على مساعدتى فى التسجيل


----------

